# Serval not working



## maineac60 (Apr 8, 2004)

I keep getting the error message that says SERVAL NOT WORKING.......I have no idea what this means
Can anyone give me a hint as to what is happening? And how to correct it.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 16342 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6450, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (287 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO,
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## frozenoem1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Razer Serval is game controller download drivers from site.

http://support.razerzone.com/console/razer-serval/

Perhaps

Check your wifi signal strength?
Did cursory look at manual, old eyes and iPhone not agreeable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maineac60 (Apr 8, 2004)

I do not now nor have I ever had a razer controller


----------



## frozenoem1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Honestly that was the only thing I show for that particular error in Windows 10.

Kids or grAndkids, might use one, I'm not a gamer PS4's or whatever's? Prefer Rangeley for gaming.

Any chance it says something else, like Server? Any other error message?

It is Bluetooth driven, check blue tooth devices.

The only other Servels I know are a cat? And my recalled camp fridge circa 1960.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

